# Another B&W Question



## fadingaway1986 (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok... I have my Kodak HC110 Concentrate here - how do I prepare it?


At tafe we usually use D76 which is made up from a powder and then dilute it 1:1.


But What do I do with this HC110? It is a liquid. Do I mix it with water first and then when I am ready to use it - mix it with more water?



I found a fact sheet for it - but it mentions a stock solution and a working solution...

Is the difference - stock solution is diluted - and working solution is diluted more?

Ugh. Help meeeee


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 8, 2006)

Im not familier with that particular developer but in general you are exactly right.  Stock is the first dilution, working is further deluted.


----------



## terri (Jun 8, 2006)

I haven't used it either, but it sounds like the same principle as D76, you are preparing a stock solution first, then when you're ready to develop, you will prepare your working solution. Your working solution is where you can control things by the amount of dilution.


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, according to this leaflet:

http://www.silverprint.co.uk/PDF/j24.pdf

your stock solution is one part concentrate to three parts water. Then according to Ilford's instructions for HP5+ you can either use HC110 mixed at dilution A for 2.5 minutes or dilution B for 5 minutes, assuming you exposed at EI400.

So, refer back to the PDF on the Silverprint site and you can see that dilution A is 1 part stock solution plus 3 parts water, dilution B is 1 part stock to 7 parts water. They even tell you what the quantities are to mix 300ml (which is what you'll need for a single 35mm film in a standard tank).

If I were you I would go for dilution B. Really short dev times leave you with less margin for error.


----------



## Karalee (Jun 9, 2006)

Yup it depends on what solution your using. Also theres some good tips inside the hp5 boxes, it will tell you the soak times for hc110b (1+31) you just need to compensate if youve pushed or pulled.

Personally I think its a lot easier to use hc110 as a one shot, cos  your barely using any of the syrup per roll of film, Ive gone through about 20 rolls of mf (15mls per roll) and theres still plenty left.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jun 9, 2006)

Karalee - so do you just make it as you go?


IE - keep the bottle as a concentrate and then when you are ready to use it add your 15ml to the water?


How long do you find it keeps for that way?


----------



## Karalee (Jun 9, 2006)

well its one shot, so you dump it down the drain after you've used it in  your tank.15mls is a tiny amount, for 35mm it would be even less. That and its just more convenient for me, usually my stop bath and fixer go bad first, but this way I know Im not wasting developer.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Karalee - I meant like actually keeping it in the bottle...

(like just the concentrate - does it go off?)


I intend to dump after use - but was given the impression from the bottle and websites that the concentrate only lasts a short amount of time after opened (6 months for a full bottle, 2 for half a bottle)


----------



## Karalee (Jun 9, 2006)

No hc110 as a syrup has a very long shelf life, at least the North American version does.

Heres a couple of links you may find useful

About HC110
Developing combos


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks for that!!! those pages were helpfull


----------

